# Vi-control contribution day



## lux (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,

just wanted to do a proposal about setting up a vi-control contribution day, when yearly all people interested could give a spontaneous contribute, even pretty small, to help Frederick continuing to make this forum grow up.

What about the 1° of december?

Thanks
Luca


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm in, nice idea.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 7, 2006)

I like it. I think it should be twice a year.

Jose


----------



## madbulk (Nov 7, 2006)

Sounds good.


----------



## ComposerDude (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad to support VI.

-Peter


----------



## Chrislight (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the idea Luca - I'm sure Frederick will appreciate this. :smile: There is a lot of work that goes on behind the scenes that probably most people aren't aware of. The forum has to be regularly updated and backed up - usually twice a day. With the unfortunate increase in hacking, Frederick has to daily check for exploits and constantly program patches to keep VI as safe and secure as possible. So there is a lot of money, time and effort that goes into keeping VI the way it is.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry, 12/1 is bad for me - I have an appointment. Could we make it the 2nd?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 7, 2006)

Batzdorf, you really are an ass.


----------



## Andy B (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm in too.


----------



## D.J. (Nov 7, 2006)

Smart. I'm in.


----------



## tgfoo (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm in too. Gotta love this place.


----------



## Lex (Nov 7, 2006)

Count me in..


Alex


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm all for it - great initiative! But can make a Kontakt version, at least?






:roll: :lol:


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Nov 7, 2006)

Good call. I'm in.

PayPal?

R


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I really appreciate this! VI is a lot of work but its also very rewarding to me personally and watching how its made a positive impact on the community of composers. You all are truly the heros here - VI is all about you. 

Man, I've learned so much from all of you. From EIS to orchestration, from midi mockup tips to sound design tips to get more realism, from Kontakt 2 scripting tips to the latest orchestration class - but not just that - its also about letting composers be who they are and express themselves on a forum they can call home. Our motto - musicians helping musicians - makes me so proud that we've kept that spirit alive here - and who knows, where ever we are, perhaps we take "VI" with us when we're offline as well. 

If you feel as I do regarding how special this place has become, you're more than welcome to help out. If you'd like to do that you can always paypal me at [email protected] . It sure would help out to cover the day-to-day costs of running and upgrading the forum. 

Sincerely, thank you.


----------



## kid-surf (Nov 7, 2006)

True... people here have learned a great deal from me. I might as well chip in a few bucks so they continue to have somewhere to go to learn from me.

It's the least I can do for _them_.........


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 8, 2006)

cool, i am in for sure!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 8, 2006)

This is starting to get slightly peverse, no?


----------



## kid-surf (Nov 8, 2006)

Yuk.....

Nick, quick turn around.... well... maybe that's worse??


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Rob - thanks for asking. You can also send contributions to:

________________

VI Control Forum
P.O. Box 864
Castle Rock, CO 80104

________________


----------



## Jackull (Dec 1, 2006)

Frederick Russ @ Fri Dec 01 said:


> Wow guys - thanks so much for this. Much needed and very appreciated. Long live VI!
> 
> [schild=19 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=0]You rock![/schild]



[schild=4 fontcolor=008000 shadowcolor=FF0000 shieldshadow=1]... Long Live...[/schild]

jackULL - I N


----------



## linwood (Dec 1, 2006)

check's in the mail.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 1, 2006)

Got Paypall set up (about time :oops: ) and just wired. Thanks Frederick for your efforts to this community.

Rob


----------



## Chrislight (Dec 1, 2006)

Rob Elliott @ Fri Dec 01 said:


> Got Paypall set up (about time :oops: ) and just wired. Thanks Frederick for your efforts to this community.
> 
> Rob



Well, it looks like PayPal has at least 100 million and one members now. :lol: :shock: 

If anybody else would like to use PayPal and aren't set up yet, registration is free and easy (takes about a minute). PayPal processes all credit cards and echecks - with no fees for those sending money - www.paypal.com

Thanks to everybody for their suport of VI!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 1, 2006)

Chrislight @ Fri Dec 01 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Fri Dec 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Got Paypall set up (about time :oops: ) and just wired. Thanks Frederick for your efforts to this community.
> ...




Yea - I was kinda hoping I was the 100 million'th' person - and that I qualified for a 100 million check!!!! :wink:

But that would adversly affect my otherwise wonderful and magnetic personality and turn me into a MONSTER :shock: 

--Seriously folks - paypall is really easy to set up. I am sure it is quite secure for you 'fraud' paranoid types.

Rob


----------



## kid-surf (Dec 1, 2006)

Oops... I was busy and forgot to make my donation. Doing it now.

Thanks to you guys (and the Mods) for running a great site for composers!


----------



## synthetic (Dec 1, 2006)

Made a small donation. Thanks for hosting this site, it continues to be an incredible education and inspiration to me.


----------



## Full Motion Audio (Dec 1, 2006)

It's a great forum. I'm in!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you!

You all are incredible! I really appreciate this a lot guys.

Here is a reply I made in another VI Contribution Day thread:

*Click HERE*

"A little history: VI Control was put into motion on August 8, 2004. I felt that composers didn't need to be moderated extensively like we've seen elsewhere and that perhaps it would be cool to offer an alternative site that was more composer-based, offering a more casual, living room-type environment rather than a commercial showroom floor. Some place where we didn't see a lot of disappearing posts or extensive banning of members for simply speaking their minds. That place is VI.

"VI has grown up a lot since its inception. However we're still adhering to the motto - Musicians helping Musicians! VI is all about YOU - in fact, you are the reason VI exists. Thanks for all your support!"


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey thanks Thomas! Really very appreciated (and by the way I'm digging your new Sequencing with Samples series on VI Mag - keep it up!)


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 4, 2006)

Added my bit!

Thanks for your hard work in maintaining this forum Frederick, its a very valuable resource.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 5, 2006)

Very cool Paul - thank you so much! Long live VI!


----------



## spoon (Dec 5, 2006)

hi
:oops: 

everybody talks about donation...it´s like in the church on sundays....

what is an resonable donation? Which amount? 
I mean if I´ll send this [schild=6 fontcolor=00000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]superb rocking[/schild]VI admin only 10 bucks....and everybody else much more....ah, maybe he won´t like me anymore... 

you know what I mean? ? ?


----------



## synthetic (Dec 5, 2006)

Just send whatever you want. Or don't send anything.


----------



## kid-surf (Dec 5, 2006)

spoon--

Don't worry, it's not a competition. Rest assured, the Admin will "match" whatever you send. (if you know what I mean) 

It's a win win.....


----------



## Chrislight (Dec 5, 2006)

spoon @ Tue Dec 05 said:


> hi
> :oops:
> 
> everybody talks about donation...it´s like in the church on sundays....
> ...



Trust me spoon, Frederick will appreciate whatever you can send and will still like you the same whether you send a buck or a hundred bucks.


----------



## spoon (Dec 6, 2006)

o.k.
I´m in...

Thanks Frederick for the forum you set up.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey Marco - thanks for this! Much appreciated - long live VI!


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 8, 2006)

Sorry about the delay but I just sent a donation.

Frederick, thanks for your work on VI-Control - its truly a wonderful forum.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey Greg - thanks man! Much appreciated - and by the way, the reason its a great forum is because all of you are part of it.


----------



## Hardy Heern (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi Frederick, 

I thought that I'd also like to chip in to support you (in a small way) with your marvellous, free spirited website. The only one left now?

Please keep up the good work!  

Wishing you a Happy Winter Celebration. 

Frank


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks a million Frank! It all helps and its very appreciated. You all rock! - and its my pleasure to serve such a free-spirited bunch.


----------



## redleicester (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay, okay, I'm slow and I forgot to put it in the diary! :oops: 

Fred, you have Paypal


----------



## Scott Cairns (Dec 16, 2006)

Done. Sorry I didnt see the post sooner.

[schild=5 fontcolor=191970 shadowcolor=00BFFF shieldshadow=1]Long Live V.I.[/schild]


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Hilgrove & Scott - thanks guys! Much appreciated and always needed - long live VI !


----------

